# In the midst of gurus, there is a noobie...



## Mochahantas (May 30, 2009)

Hey guys!

I'm not a noobie to MAC, just a noobie collector. I just started collecting in April of '09 and here's where I am so far. Not a lot, but I'm happy with it and proud of it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm mainly posting these for my own personal agenda! I want to track my collection. I'll probably update this next year.

I hope you enjoy! And I'll apologize in advance for not naming things. My back is already killing me letting me know it's time to get off the computer.

Brushes (no MAC yet, I'm working on it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




):

(L to R) Sonia Kashuk, Walmart cheapies, and Loew Cornell 






FACE (L to R: bronzer, powder, all MAC blushes, 'other' blushes, primers and MAC liquid eyeliner, tinted moisturizer, Revlon mineral powder, Zoomlash mascaras, and MAC concealer):





Eyeshadows, Jumbo Pencils, and palettes (L'Oreal Hip in MAC quads, all of those in MAC palettes are MAC):





Lipsticks:






Lipgloss (all MAC except the clear ones at the bottom):


----------



## sassyclassy (May 31, 2009)

Collecting since April '09?!?! That's only been like 1-2 months LOL...you have a ton of stuff for such a short amount of time. Congrats!! (As if spending lots of money is a good thing...=))


----------



## TISH1124 (May 31, 2009)

Nice Collection...you will be a Guru in no time at this rate


----------



## VintageAqua (May 31, 2009)

Nice collection, I see a lipgloss addiction forming ;-)


----------



## minnie_moo (May 31, 2009)

You have an amazing collection! I only started buying MAC in March & I don't have even half that amount


----------



## nunu (May 31, 2009)

Lovely collection!


----------



## Mochahantas (May 31, 2009)

Thanks guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Only Specktra would appreciate a makeup collection lol!

I've def. went overboard within the last month. I've spent about 200-300 bucks in M/U alone. Yeah! I'm def. in cruise control now. I'm budgeting to spend only 20-50 dollars a month and collect for a year straight. Once I've built the collection, I'll only buy for must haves and refills!

It's sad that I've thought this out so much. LOL


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (May 31, 2009)

nice stuff


----------



## Boasorte (May 31, 2009)

how did u depot the Loreal HIPS?


----------



## Mochahantas (May 31, 2009)

MsWest, they were easy!

Here ya go!
YouTube - How to Depot Loreal HIP eyeshadow duo's

Pretty soon, I plan to depot all my drugstore shadows onto one big MAC palette (I'm going to remove the dividers).


----------



## ohnutsitsCAITY (May 31, 2009)

I love Sonia Kashuk brushes. I don't have a lot of money to spend on brushes and they are wonderful for a target brand. :]


----------



## Mochahantas (May 31, 2009)

I like them better than MAC brushes LOL. But I'm still going to get MAC brushes to add to my collection.


----------



## Boasorte (May 31, 2009)

thanks mocha, I need a MAC palette in my life


----------



## MissResha (Jun 25, 2009)

thats a ton since april!!


----------



## User27 (Jun 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mochahantas* 

 
_I like them better than MAC brushes LOL. But I'm still going to get MAC brushes to add to my collection._

 
Your collection is amazing for so short a time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 When I went to my CCO last night, there was a Color Forms 5 piece brush set for $32 and a 5 piece starter for about the same and both include basic start up brushes. You're coming along quickly madam and nobody will think you're a noob because we all started the same place....a few here and there and bang....addicts.


----------



## Hilly (Jun 25, 2009)

Very nice stuff!! Great start!


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 25, 2009)

you have a very nice collection


----------



## Mizzvaine (Jun 27, 2009)

I love love Sonia Kashuk brushes! Anyways, that's a lot of makeup if you just started this April! you'll be a GURU in no time


----------



## Elusive21 (Jun 28, 2009)

That's a great collection.

I especially like your coastal scents palette - man oh man do I wish I had one too.


----------



## Mochahantas (Jun 29, 2009)

^I actually got that palette from eBay. It was about 17 bucks (including shipping).


----------

